# Closed and capped slim line



## johncrane (Apr 10, 2007)

l was inspired by skiprat's capped pen' thank you mate. Anyway l thought l would make one a little different, one with a closed end and a recessed clip' it worked out ok l think its a lot of work for a s/line,  a pen l will put in my own collection. l don't think you would buy a capped slim line,just my thought's. What are your's


----------



## LEAP (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice look, I really like it. the bands give it a classy appearance.


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 10, 2007)

Very nice job!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 10, 2007)

All I can say is HOLY SMOKES! I think that's the best lookin' SL I've ever seen, John.[^]


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow! [:0]  That is an awesome slimline!
<b>Very</b> nice job, John!


----------



## gketell (Apr 10, 2007)

Beautiful!  What did you use for the threads on the cap?  Is that more plumbing parts?

GK


----------



## laurie sullivan (Apr 10, 2007)

i think we should get a full set of instructions.[^] that is a real cool idea and a great looking pen.

laurie


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Apr 10, 2007)

What a handsome pen! Well worth the effort, I think.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 10, 2007)

John,
A great idea and execution. I like the look...like it a lot. I agree, it is a lot of work for a slimline, but what if you replaced the refill with a rollerball or jell ink refill? It wouldn't even need to twist...just remove the cap. You've made a classy looking pen. I don't think I've seen this done with a slimline before.
Do a good turn dialy!
Don


> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />l was inspired by skiprat's capped pen' thank you mate. Anyway l thought l would make one a little different, one with a closed end and a recessed clip' it worked out ok l think its a lot of work for a s/line,  a pen l will put in my own collection. l don't think you would buy a capped slim line,just my thought's. What are your's?


----------



## JimGo (Apr 10, 2007)

John, that is AWESOME!  Excellent job!


----------



## gerryr (Apr 10, 2007)

My thoughts about a capped SL like that are that it would be the first thing to sell at a show.  Beautiful work, John and very innovative.


----------



## CSue (Apr 10, 2007)

I really like it!  You gonna tell us how to make one?  I think it's well worth the time and effort.  Brings the s/l up to a whole other level.


----------



## chazmonro (Apr 11, 2007)

Without a doubt this is the coolest looking slimline I've ever seen. I want to know how you made it, its brilliant!


----------



## Malainse (Apr 11, 2007)

John, 

That is not a slimline..  It is a very nice custom pen with 7mm parts....Great work...


----------



## Ligget (Apr 11, 2007)

[]That is fantastic John, I would buy that style of "slimline".[]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 11, 2007)

~Fantastic~


----------



## JDPens (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! That looks really cool.
I'm amazed by how many variable you can put into the slimline kit.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />All I can say is HOLY SMOKES! I think that's the best lookin' SL I've ever seen, John.[^]


Billy stole the words right off my keyboard. Wow. [8D]
Gary


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh WOW....That is truely an amazing pen...WOW!
[8D]


----------



## Alexander (Apr 11, 2007)

Extremely Cool, Very inventive. I think a tutorial should be in the works!!


----------



## lwalden (Apr 11, 2007)

Superkewl....... knocked my socks off. I'd love to see some notes, or a tutorial, as well.......


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 11, 2007)

That is fantastic!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 11, 2007)

OK John, quit holding out on us!  Inquiring minds want to know what you used for the threads!!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 11, 2007)

Jim,
I'm guessing the threads are from another kit. The large tube on the right (cap) has a coupler on it that is ground down to the tube's OD. That's what it looks like to me...but I'm probably wrong. the two threaded parts appear to have been robbed from the CSUSA executive fountain pen or rollerball kit. How close am I John? I love the pen, as you well know...seems that all of us do. 
Do a good turn daily!'
Don


> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />OK John, quit holding out on us!  Inquiring minds want to know what you used for the threads!!!!


----------



## jssmith3 (Apr 11, 2007)

John, as usual you never cease to amaze me. Great job, you could send it to me for further inspection.   []

Janet


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 11, 2007)

John must me off working on something else.  After all it is already tomorrow where he is.[]

Chuckie


----------



## JimGo (Apr 11, 2007)

I think one of our other Aussie members needs to go pay John a visit and tell him to respond to this thread! It's a small country, after all - y'all live close to each other, right? []


----------



## skiprat (Apr 11, 2007)

Very well done John. That is really great. You managed to get a perfect balanced shaped size to it as well. Now you have to spill the beans and show us how you did it. Good on yer mate!!!![]


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 12, 2007)

Everyone has pretty much said it all here !  I have to make this pen, like yesterday !!!  So I'm thowing in with the begging to ask for the tutorial.  Please stop teasing us !!!!


----------



## johncrane (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi every one l am very sorry that l have not responded too all the wonderful remarks thank you very much my reason for the very slow response is my mate and his wife are visiting from Tasmania for a few days, so once they head off home l will get my notes together with some photos to help out'  so cheers for now and thanks again. john


----------



## chigdon (Apr 12, 2007)

That is really a good looking pen.


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 12, 2007)

Interesting pen, great work[]


----------



## jedgerton (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow!!!  Thats a slimline on steroids!  Ditto on the tutorial.  I like that pen a lot.

John


----------



## RussFairfield (Apr 12, 2007)

Now that is a modified SlimLine. It is a beautiful pen. You done good.

The limits of what can be done with a SlimLine kit keep rising. Makes me wonder why anyone would want to buy any other kit.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 12, 2007)

That is by far one of the most original designs I've seen on this site.  You've done down under proud.  Inspiring.


----------



## Draken (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />I don't think you would buy a capped slim line,just my thought's.



Pen looks great!  As for buying a capped slimline, how many BIC pens are sold each year, and most of them have caps.  I just saying...

Minor nit, at least for me, is the brass threads don't match the rest of the hardware.  It would be better if they were black or chrome to better match the rest of the pen.  Otherwise, great job.


----------



## Ausdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep - that's the first that I've seen John; great job mate! Great original idea that's been well executed - great pen!!!

Dan


----------



## johncrane (Apr 18, 2007)

Well guys/girls your response and remarks has really been overwhelming for me and l would like to thank you all very much.Now My visitors have gone home l will put together a tutorial after all the request for one. When its done l will send it to Jeff so he can give it the final OK. the only thing is it will take some time too get it done  with all the other little interruptions we get' so be patient with me,as its is my first time tutorial,once again l thank you all very much for your thoughts and comments  as it means a lot to me  John[]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 18, 2007)

John...stop posting, quit dilly-dallying, and get to work on that tutorial! []

seriously, I'm sure it will be a pain - but thanks in advance for any info you're willing to share.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 19, 2007)

And thank you Jim!! me thinks the paper trail will be very long[]


----------



## Penmonkey (Apr 19, 2007)

My thoughts are "it is the coolest slim I've seen and the only way it could be cooler is if it was in antler and it came from my own lathe".

Great pen man. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## Abrock75 (Apr 19, 2007)

Fantastic looking pen great job![]I like the concept.


----------



## Radman (Apr 19, 2007)

Never saw such a nice slimline... EVER!
[8D]


----------

